# Growers want coconuts off the FDA list of major allergens



## daveomak.fs (Sep 11, 2019)

* Growers want coconuts off the FDA list of major allergens*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 11, 2019 12:08 am Tree nuts, including coconuts, are classified as “major allergens” under the Food Allergen Labeling and Consumer Protection Act of 2004 (FALCPA). But a campaign is now underway to get coconuts off the list. Coconuts grow on trees and are called a nut, but they are not tree nuts nor are they much of an allergen....  Continue Reading


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2019)

Agreed. Nut allergies are a serious thing but the same folks deathly Allergic to Tree Nuts, drink Gallons of Coke, Cola Nut extract and slather there body in Shea Butter, Shea Nut Extract. Is Coconut any different?...JJ


----------

